# 2007 Jetta 2.5 won't start



## sreiley (Mar 2, 2009)

Any hear anything about car not starting problem?
My daughter started her car this morning and went out for a short time, then cam home and turned it off. Later she went out and wouldn't start, cranked fine but wouldn't start. I tried it also this morning and again tonight without starting. HELP?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Plug in a radar detector into the cigarette lighter (they usually display the exact voltage the car has on the screen) to see if you have enough voltage to start the car. If not jump the car to see if it will start. Also, make sure there is gas in the car. Did any of the dash light turn on prior to the incident?


_Modified by mcsdude23 at 2:07 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

what makes you think a radar detector would be more available then say... a multimeter or even a voltmeter?
If the car cranks just fine, it's not the battery. Did the car throw a check engine light during it's last drive? I'd hook it up to a vag-com setup and see if there is anything there.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

If the voltage is around 7-10 volts the car will sound like it wants to turn on but cant. Just something to check. I always start with simple then move to complex when diagnosing things. As for the radar detector I dunno dude... I was just throwing it out there as an option but yes a multimeter and voltmeter will work as well.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Jetta 2.5 won't start (sreiley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sreiley* »_Any hear anything about car not starting problem?
My daughter started her car this morning and went out for a short time, then cam home and turned it off. Later she went out and wouldn't start, cranked fine but wouldn't start. I tried it also this morning and again tonight without starting. HELP?

check to make sure the CEL/MIL light is on when the key is in the on position.
It could be a ton reasons for a no start condition, without a diagnostic computer you are pretty much shooting in the dark.


----------



## onasip3 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Jetta 2.5 won't start (Audi4u)*

I am having the same problem with my sons 2004 Jetta. Came home yesterday with the MIL kight on and today it won't start. Cranks but no ignition and the MIL light is on with the key in the on position any other ideas.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Jetta 2.5 won't start (onasip3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onasip3* »_I am having the same problem with my sons 2004 Jetta. Came home yesterday with the MIL kight on and today it won't start. Cranks but no ignition and the MIL light is on with the key in the on position any other ideas.

Different car. you need to check the MKIV forum... or what engine does he have in the Jetta? 
Anyway, this is for the OP and you, you should get check engine light codes from the car... you need a scan tool.


----------

